# First CBid Haul



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

My first/last shipment from cbid showed up today. These aren't really high end cigars. I'm still a newb and wanted to sample a few cheaper cigars that seem to get decent reviews in hopes of finding one that might be worth a whole box. 

It was difficult to photograph them in their cellophane especially with the bad lighting, but here goes:


Nica Libra torpedoes & 5 Vegas Gold toros


Victor Sinclair Vintage Select churchills


Oliva Connecticut Reserve longsdales & Man O War Virtue longsdales. I ended up paying less than half of CI's prices on these two lots so I consider them "cheap" as well. 

Don't see longsdale as much as the other size/shapes. Any reason?


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good sticks to try out. At least you canceled before you got in too deep!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like a pretty good haul. Make sure to run them all through your freezer for a couple of days before you throw them in your humidor to kill off any beetle eggs that might be hiding in them. Enjoy!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Looks like a pretty good haul. Make sure to run them all through your freezer for a couple of days before you throw them in your humidor to kill off any beetle eggs that might be hiding in them. Enjoy!


If they're all in wrappers do I still worry about freezing them?


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Yup. Even with wrappers you should triple bag em and freeze em for 72 hours! Personally, It gives me piece of mind to freeze all my sticks that go in the humis.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> If they're all in wrappers do I still worry about freezing them?


Yeah. It's cheap insurance against losing cigars due to beetles. Do as Mike said and triple bag them. Use a straw to suck out all the air from each bag.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nica libre and oliva are two good ones, enjoy em. Yea, you do need to freeze, better safe than sorry.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Let us know how those Nica Libres are!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Actually it’s “Lonsdale” - some smaller RGs are returning, I personally like some Lonsdale’s and panatelas depending on the wrapper, you get more of the wrapper flavor in the smaller RGs.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Actually it's "Lonsdale" - some smaller RGs are returning, I personally like some Lonsdale's and panatelas depending on the wrapper, you get more of the wrapper flavor in the smaller RGs.


Odd, the Olivas have a little sticker on the back of each plastic wrapper that says "Longsdale" (with the g).

I guess it makes sense that the wrapper comes through more in the smaller ring guages - thanks for the info!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Odd, the Olivas have a little sticker on the back of each plastic wrapper that says "Longsdale" (with the g)


It is lonsdale....they must have made there own label for the back with a barcode.

The Nica Libre are good for the money. Hell all the lines are good for the price you paid if you got them for half of what CI has them for.

Good First haul from CBID!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nice first haul!

i really like the olivas


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

nice man... welcome to your dooooom 

Those Man o War Virtues were surprisingly good!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> nice man... welcome to your dooooom
> 
> Those Man o War Virtues were surprisingly good!


Here's what he meant:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

ROFL that's exactly what I meant! ... haha I remember that game. It was awesome.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice haul.
:tu


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

BigBehr said:


> Let us know how those Nica Libres are!


I tried my first Nica Libre yesterday. As requested, here is a quick summary: It had about a month in humidor to rest. I had high hopes for it and I'm not sure it delivered. The draw was very open, the ash was loose and the burn was uneven. I didn't get the strong maduro flavors I was expecting (like a Padron 2000) but the flavor was acceptable given the price. I'll reserve judgement until I've had a few more that have aged several months.



Richterscale said:


> nice man... welcome to your dooooom
> 
> Those Man o War Virtues were surprisingly good!


Agreed, I tried one right before the Nica Libre and _really _enjoyed it.


----------

